# Need low budget hazer...like REALLY cheap



## BJBProductions (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok, I'm a lighting guy, with a lack of money..I am in need of a simple hazer... I have heard that you can buy a humidifier and put haze fluid in that. Will this work? I'm talking about filling up a bedroom size room--so nothing big.

Any other ideas? I would like to know if the humidifier thing will work... Because I haven't been able to find a good answer.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have never heard of that before, but it seems like a good way to destroy a humidifier. I assume that if it did work you would need a humidifier that heated the liquid to vaporize it (as opposed to ultrasonic or fan and wick based units). Somehow I doubt that a humidifier gets hot enough to vaporize haze fluid.

If you are just doing a short run in a small space, you could get in touch with Look Solutions as they send out free demo units. You would have to pay for shipping at least one direction, but they will send it with a full tank and let you keep it for a week or two.


----------



## BJBProductions (Mar 28, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> I have never heard of that before, but it seems like a good way to destroy a humidifier. I assume that if it did work you would need a humidifier that heated the liquid to vaporize it (as opposed to ultrasonic or fan and wick based units). Somehow I doubt that a humidifier gets hot enough to vaporize haze fluid.
> 
> If you are just doing a short run in a small space, you could get in touch with Look Solutions as they send out free demo units. You would have to pay for shipping at least one direction, but they will send it with a full tank and let you keep it for a week or two.


Hmm. Thanks for the the website. yeah, I'm going to need this more than once over more than a week. But as I said before, this is just for a small area and mostly just for my own learning.. Yeah, I'm sure i would kill the humidifier, but I really want to know if it will work..


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2009)

While I havent tried this YET (I will be in about a week) I have heard that putting glycerin in a humidifier will create a haze and 98% of the time wont set of a fire alarm.


----------



## BJBProductions (Mar 28, 2009)

Dude, please tell me ASAP if it worked...Or I might just try it myself...

Thanks for the tip..


----------



## Wolf (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll let you know but I wont be doing it for like i said about a week or so. So if you need to know soon you may just want to try it your self, if you do, if you could let me know how it goes


----------



## BJBProductions (Mar 29, 2009)

I was looking around this website a bit more and found an old post...One guy said that use 1 part glycerin and 9 parts water...He said that should work..I might try it if i can get my hands on a used humidifier soon.


----------



## torfigeir (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi guys. A tip here from Iceland 
I always buy lubricant oil that's intended to lubricate kitchen appliances etc in bakeries or such. It's white lubricant oil which I buy at Esso or some gas station. It's oder free and very safe. Then i take my air compressor and put the oil into a bucket, then put the tube with the air streaming out of it into the bucket. Then I put a lit on the bucket with a small hole for the air tube and a hole with a dryer-pipe (you know what i mean, the flexible guys you use for your dryer) and then the haze just streams out of there... this is done in both the National Theatre of Iceland and in the Reykjavik City Theatre. No haze machines, just big buckets and an air compressor


----------



## icewolf08 (Mar 29, 2009)

torfigeir said:


> Hi guys. A tip here from Iceland
> I always buy lubricant oil that's intended to lubricate kitchen appliances etc in bakeries or such. It's white lubricant oil which I buy at Esso or some gas station. It's oder free and very safe. Then i take my air compressor and put the oil into a bucket, then put the tube with the air streaming out of it into the bucket. Then I put a lit on the bucket with a small hole for the air tube and a hole with a dryer-pipe (you know what i mean, the flexible guys you use for your dryer) and then the haze just streams out of there... this is done in both the National Theatre of Iceland and in the Reykjavik City Theatre. No haze machines, just big buckets and an air compressor



Could be just me, but this sounds like a really bad idea. It sounds like a real health hazard. It may work well, but i can't imagine that that long term exposure is good.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah that sounds pretty crazy to me. Nothing like breathing oil on a regular basis to ruin your lungs. I doubt Equity would approve. I guess I would try the 9-1 water/glycerin and see what happens for a short term basis. But none of these should be done for any sort of extended period. I don't want homemade crap in my lungs. I want something made by someone I can sue if things go wrong. That means I don't want anything made by "China Inc" either. Its an area that it just doesn't pay to cut corners.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 29, 2009)

Getting back to sensible ideas...

How about "Smoke in a Can"? It will do a small area for a short period of time and it's cheap. Perhaps more importantly, it is safe.


----------



## KProductions (Mar 30, 2009)

GREAT suggestion for those on a super tight budget


----------



## BJBProductions (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, the smoke in a can is a good idea, but I'll still try the haze fluid in a humidifier...I think I might try Froggy's water based haze fluid, since it's made to work in a lot of hazers.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 1, 2009)

I suggest getting a cheap Chauvet hazer. They are of decent quality, put out haze, and do it legitimately. 

You can find these for like $40 if you look around. I suggest this, as spending just a little more than a cheap humidifier (those run about $30), and you will not only get a legitimate solution, it will work repeatedly for many years with the right care.

They may be cheap, and kind of shoddy, but you can get the most out of them if you 1. Drain all fluid out between all uses. 2. Run pure distilled water through it before it is put up for storage, and before you use it when it comes out of storage (putting it up for >2 weeks) and 3. Use pure, medical grade mineral oil in it, or legitimate hazer fluid.

-----
Yea, I did some research. The cheapest solution at Wal-mart for a humidifier is $45. Just go pick yourself up a Chauvet F-650 for $45, like $50 with shipping. It comes with a free pint of hazer fluid, and does what you need it to legitimately and correctly.


----------



## BJBProductions (Apr 1, 2009)

Dude, thanks for the tip. I think if I can get it for that price, it's a done deal. Cool. Where'd you recommend I buy it?
--
He, wait, is it a hazer? Or a fogger? It says it's a fogger..


----------



## FatherMurphy (Apr 1, 2009)

You mentioned 'doing this for your own learning' in a 'bedroom sized room', which makes me wonder if you're doing a personal lighting lab sort of thing, and you just want to see some beamage.

Putting a window fan next to the output of any fogger will quickly disperse the fog into a haze, so any DJ or Halloween grade fogger becomes an option for something like this. The fan might get a little gooey after a while, but oh well.

If you really want to go low budget, and duration isn't an issue, incense cones put out quite a bit of smoke when first lit. For a small airspace, and a short time period, lighting off half a dozen of these might be an option. Might smell better than fog juice, too, depending on your tastes. [Insert standard fire safety warnings here]

Beware of smoke and fire alarms, no matter what you use. Most alarm systems I've been around call the FD as soon as they trip, so make sure you're not setting yourself up for a lot of false alarm charges.


----------



## BJBProductions (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, you're right...I really just have a lighting "lab" set up in my basement.. It's just for fun mostly..and to learn what works and doesn't work....But I love specails effects..

I have a fogger set up right now with a fan in front of it..it works but disperses still very fast.:neutral:


----------



## FatherMurphy (Apr 3, 2009)

Cooling regular fog can increase its longevity, although it can also turn it into ground fog. If you're bored, it might be worth experimenting with a barbecue grill grating, some ice, and a pan to catch the melt water. I've used grills mounted in old picnic coolers, with 4" PVC pipe nipples in and out, to cool smoke fog into ground fog using dry ice.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Jul 23, 2009)

I know this is a really old thread but I found a cheap walmart style fogger and decided to add this 9parts water, 1 part glycerin mixture to it.

What I got a a nice even and long lasting haze and non of the annoying cheap fog smell. I was amazed. I'm pretty sure this is safe, the fogger is only 400watts and not actually burning the glycerin or anything, which is very diluted to begin with.


----------



## TimMiller (Jul 24, 2009)

another thing you can do is dillute fog fluid with distilled water to make haze fluid.


----------

